# Senior dog struggling with mobility



## AceTyner (Dec 13, 2021)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Is he currently on any medications for his pain?


----------



## AceTyner (Dec 13, 2021)

Galathiel said:


> Is he currently on any medications for his pain?


He is on OTC dog aspirin and glucosamine.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

There’s a lot of things that you can try: meds prescribed by vet ( like Adequan injections) OTC supplements that are way better that just Aspirin and Glucosamine( I use Glycoflex) and chiropractor/acupuncture. It will make such a difference!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

You've got a very beautiful but big boy there and that may be contributing to his hip discomfort.
This topic comes up regularly and there's no entirely correct answer. "You'll know" or "they'll tell you" is incorrect judging by how many people come on here asking. GSD are notorious for hiding pain well; walking with the tail tucked and whining for no apparent reason and a lack of enthusiasm for previously enjoyed activities (like fetch) are clear and telltale signs that he's in pain.

The only thing I know for sure is that the agony of waiting a few days/months too late would be agonizing over the second guessing of a few days/months too early when a dog is clearly not enjoying their life any longer. I think as owners, we tend to make justifications when they are still eating OK or show flashes of still enjoying a walk etc. That's not quality of life imo and I'm so sorry you're at this point for a dog under 10. Been there, done that, prayers over you and your family.

There are other products your vet can prescribe that might make a huge difference, what does your vet say? But please don't wait until they degenerate further or in emergency distress, he's a dignified beautiful boy.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I would first speak to a vet about pain medications and also consider putting him on a diet to remove some extra weight on those bad hips. If pain medications from the vet won’t help, then I think you really have to consider quality of life. It’s hard because I don’t think there is a way to know when it’s time. I have an old dog with bad hips and I’m also having a hard time knowing where to draw the line.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Your boy could stand to lose some weight. Keeping him thin will help take the load off his hips, and may help. He looks about 10 lb. overweight to me.


----------



## Clipper (May 7, 2021)

Both mine and my friend's GSD did well on previcox.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

All the above.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Before thinking of putting him down, I would seriously consider getting him much leaner.
Hans was diagnosed at 4 with horrible hip dysplasia. The vet at the time was shocked to see the X-rays because of how he moved. “ It’s because he is so lean,” she said. “ Keep him that way.”
He will be 10 in January, and , yes, he gets up slowly, like older people do, but when he is outside he still runs and chases a ball.


----------



## AceTyner (Dec 13, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> Your boy could stand to lose some weight. Keeping him thin will help take the load off his hips, and may help. He looks about 10 lb. overweight to me.


He is definitely overweight. We've been trying to get some weight off of him. It's hard because he doesn't want to go on long walks or even play outside. He just wants to sleep most of the time. He is on a diet with his own food, but my little kids feed him their food all the time even though I try to keep them separate. he weighs 127lbs. He's way too heavy.


----------



## AceTyner (Dec 13, 2021)

brittanyS said:


> I would first speak to a vet about pain medications and also consider putting him on a diet to remove some extra weight on those bad hips. If pain medications from the vet won’t help, then I think you really have to consider quality of life. It’s hard because I don’t think there is a way to know when it’s time. I have an old dog with bad hips and I’m also having a hard time knowing where to draw the line.


Yes I have spoken to them about pain medication. The only problem is, they want to do $600 worth of tests before they will put him on anything strong enough to help.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

127? 😳
How much, and what, is he eating?


----------



## AceTyner (Dec 13, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> 127? 😳
> How much, and what, is he eating?


he eats this. He gets 3-4 cups a day.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Teach and discipline your kids if they don't listen. This weight is most likely the main reason this dog is in so much pain. He is obese. You can tell by his small head compared to his body. No amount of asperine or glucosamine will do anything Also get him a better quality food. Without corn, peas or lentils. Good food which has a few defined meat sources as the first few ingredients. You need to feed even less of these better foods. Maybe 1.5 cups twice a day to start with. He will also poop way less. Weigh him weekly. Looks like he can shed at least ten pounds. When is the last time he saw the vet?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What he is eating is full of carbs, which are not species appropriate.
Dogs are designed to eat meat.
Also, he is getting twice what he should be getting. I would first look for a food with fewer fillers, and feed a whole lot less of it.
As for the kids, have them feed him a couple of cooked green beans, if they want to give him something.
These dogs don’t do well if they’re obese.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> . Looks like he can shed at least ten pounds. When is the last time he saw the vet?



Understatement.
The dog is almost 130 lbs.

Hans weighs 75.

I have noticed that most vets do not comment on weight. Sad truth is, obese dogs make them more money.


----------



## AceTyner (Dec 13, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Teach and discipline your kids if they don't listen. This weight is most likely the main reason this dog is in so much pain. He is obese. You can tell by his small head compared to his body. No amount of asperine or glucosamine will do anything Also get him a better quality food. Without corn, peas or lentils. Good food which has a few defined meat sources as the first few ingredients. You need to feed even less of these better foods. Maybe 1.5 cups twice a day to start with. He will also poop way less. Weigh him weekly. Looks like he can shed at least ten pounds. When is the last time he saw the vet?


He was just at the vet 2 months ago. They have told me he is overweight and needs to lose.


----------



## AceTyner (Dec 13, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Understatement.
> The dog is almost 130 lbs.
> 
> Hans weighs 75.
> ...


I know he is over weight. he used to be 76 lbs like 5 or 6 years ago. I am going to take the food advice and we started exercising today outside.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

AceTyner said:


> Yes I have spoken to them about pain medication. The only problem is, they want to do $600 worth of tests before they will put him on anything strong enough to help.


Some vets want to do blood work to be sure the liver/kidneys are functioning well before starting older dogs on some pain meds. Maybe call your vet and explain the situation (quality of life is declining and you’re considering euthanasia unless you can control his pain) and see what they suggest. My vet said he would refill my dogs pain meds without updating bloodwork as long as I understood and accepted the risk associated with the pain killers.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I would strongly suggest you try NEM (natural eggshell membrane). I had great success with it for my boy and myself for a good long time. All natural and no side effects. You will know it works within 10-14 days sometimes only after a week. 
I only took a week and I think my boy was a day or so sooner when it was obvious it was helping. NOW was the company I got mine from. You can get it online or through a natural health store. It doesn’t help everyone or every dog but success rate is between 75-80% of those who I know tried it. Many companies sell it so just make sure you buy from a reputable co.
your boy will need something to help him with his discomfort while exercising. I don’t think he is on his last legs. I think, with your help, he is at the beginning of finding all four.

My boy was also on Adequan when the NEM wasn’t enough. It worked wonders but is more expensive and is an injection. there is a load up time that is a bit costly thus my suggestion of NEM first (I think about 40.00/month.

he is handsome and seems to have a lot of light and life in those eyes.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Please keep him away from your children when they are eating if they are too young to understand he can’t eat anything except for his food. That is killing him, not his hips. Find a better food and switch him over slowly. just ask and we can offer many better alternatives. My dogs never ever get table scraps. My male German Shepherd ranges betwen 71-74 lbs on the advice of his breeder. It’s hard to keep him at an exact weight because he gets different amounts of exercise at different times of year. At age 9 your dog should have 3-4 good years left.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I wasn’t going to post but I found myself really angry and upset with this one. It is our job as dog owners to take appropriate care of our dogs, whether it be what to feed, when to go to the vet, how we exercise them etc. Our pets don’t have the ability to communicate everything they need. It is our job to be able to assess behaviours so we can make sure they have the quality of life that they deserve.
You have allowed your dog to become extremely obese which I guarantee has contributed heavily to the hip issues and pain your dog is in. You now continue to leave him in pain because you either don’t want to spend the $600 in testing or you don’t have the $600. It’s negligent to allow your dog to live in pain, there are no excuses.
Here is what needs to be done ASAP……
1. Vet appt for X-rays and bloodwork so 1. the Vet knows what they are treating and 2. the pain meds won’t cause other issues ie. kidney function etc. 
You are past being able to resolve this with any OTC meds, you cannot increase exercise to shed a whopping 30lbs because that will ramp up the pain he’s already in. Your dog needs a quality kibble along with a massive reduction in food, there must be a calorie deficit. You are failing as his owner, if you’re unable or unwilling to take the proper measures to control his pain, it’s time to euthanize.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

AceTyner said:


> He is definitely overweight. We've been trying to get some weight off of him. It's hard because he doesn't want to go on long walks or even play outside. He just wants to sleep most of the time. He is on a diet with his own food, but my little kids feed him their food all the time even though I try to keep them separate. he weighs 127lbs. He's way too heavy.


I'm glad you recognize the weight issue because it's difficult to say tactfully and sometimes owners get offended. But his weight is contributing to his hip problems and he's hiding the pain, I can almost guarantee you on both counts. 
He could easily be 27 pounds overweight which would be like 50 on a man, brutal to cart around.

I'd be blunt with the kids and tell them that they're making your boy very sick with human food and cutting years off his life.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Understatement.
> The dog is almost 130 lbs.


I know....just didn't want to scare them.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I walk my 11 year old dog 5-6 times a day, for at least 30 minutes. Some walks are slower, some faster, sometimes shorter, sometimes longer. I work full time and I currently live in a motel. I bought a small freezer to keep her food in, that I hauled up a full flight of stairs alone. 
I expect baring complications to have her for at least another year. 
Do whatever you need to do to give your dog the life he earned. Be at least as loyal to him as he has been to you.


----------

